# What cage should I get for 7 Male ratties???



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

^^^^.....I don't know what to get them and I need one A.S.A.P. Idk which one to get, is the rat mansion that I've been hearing about big enuff?


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

If you're talking about the rat mansion from coast cages, no. It's not big enough. I housed my two male rats in one, and even that seemed kind of small. 

I'd recommend getting a Ferret Nation. They're awesome! Your little rats would love it. Just needs to be covered with hardware cloth, which isn't too hard. 

http://www.ferret.com/item/ferret-nation-habitat-model-142/


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

Is the FN 142 too big br space wise for grown rats or rats about 200 grams in weight without hardware cloth? I want to get one for my rats but I don't know about the hardware cloth part, lmao.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I've heard that larger males don't need the hardwire mesh covering a FN.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

After they reach about 300g they're fine in an uncovered FN


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My boys all fit in the FN without hardware cloth, but my smallest is right on the edge of being able to get out (he's right at 300 g...)

Any smaller and you'd have to cover it.


I think for seven adult males the FN would be a wonderful cage. It's hard to find many cages with its perks.


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree on getting a ferret cage, the bigger the better, and mostly for 7 male rats.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i would sudjest the Ferret nation model 142 its very big for your ratties.


----------



## Sarah86 (May 3, 2008)

I would suggest the ferplast ferret tower if you're looking to splash out, I love everything about this cage, the possibilities when it comes to rearranging is endless and no matter how many toys i buy i can always find space for them. its a lot of money initially, but its sturdy and will last forever! my rats are totally in love with their house.

http://www.petcentreonline.co.uk/ecommerce/Scripts/prodView~idproduct~989.htm

p.s. this cage is deceptively small looking on this photo- mine stands about the height of my boyfriend off the floor- so about 5ft 6 high maybe! if you were interested there are some videos of made up ones on youtube! honestly this is/ was the best rat cage i have ever seen. theres no subsitute for living space, and with such a large home i think my rats get on better as well.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Drakkie, did you decide on a cage?


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

I have seven boys all housed together. The cage they are in is not a FN, but it is about 6.5 feet tall (total of five floors) and 3 feet deep, and 4.5 feet wide.
Hopefully that will give you a good idea.

-Rozaylia


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

*deleted*

I posted it twice


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, I went thru so much with this!! I brought the purple/green cage, for them for now. But as soon as i set it up and put them in it, they were getting thru the bars. So I brought that cage back! Got aggervated and brought a cage, for now I brought this pretty good cage but they will out grow it soon. Theyre about 4-5 months old now. So ack!


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Okay I found a pic of the cage theyre currently in.








This is Lynixe's cage

I think 5 of them might go back to the orginal home before I took them in. Which is fine because I talk to this person alot!

How many max could you say fit in here?


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Not *too* many... Do you have the dimensions?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I believe this is the same cage I have 3 young adult males in currently. (or at least very similar in size)


Post the dimensions because the photo really doesn't give us a clear view of the size


----------



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

FN 142. I LOVE it. I have 12 rats in mine all together since I had the girls spayed. I'ts a dream to clean and move around my house.


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm planning to add a cage onto it.

Idk what the measurements of the cage is, i gotta measure it when i find a tape measure lol.


----------

